# Goldfische nicht zu sehen



## diadera (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit heute angemeldet und habe eine Frage zu meinen Goldis.
Es war im Juni als plötzlich der größte Fisch aus unserem Teich verschwand. Der Verdacht fiel auf einen __ Fischreiher, aber es gibt nicht wirklich einen Beweis dafür.
Aber das größere Problem ist das,das die anderen Fische sich seitdem nicht mehr an der Oberfläche sehen lassen. Es war vorher ganz anders, denn da schwammen sie nur an der Oberfläche.  Sie kommen auch nicht hoch wenn ich ihnen Futter anbiete und haben seitdem auch noch nicht wieder gefressen.
Ich bin schon sehr verzweifelt, denn der Teich sieht schon sehr verweist aus.
Weiß jemand von Euch einen Rat,  Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.
Grüße von Diadera


----------



## teichalex (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldfische nicht zu sehen*

Wenn deine Angaben im profil stimmen kannste dich auf was gefasst machen --
Aber keine Angst sie beißen dich nicht 
Bei 400l sollte doch recht schnell festzustellen sein ob sich noch fische im teich befinden ?!?
Wenn nicht würd ich auch stark zum __ Fischreiher tendieren denn der schlägt plötzlich zuu und hinterlässt wohl auch wenig spuren ,,..
Naja ums vorweg zunehmen dein teich ist für die Fischhaltung zu klein , aber da sie ja jetzt warscheinlich ehh weg sind kann dir ja niemand mehr was wollen xDD
Nichts was ich geschrieben hab ist böse gemeint ,nur zur info 
LG Alex


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldfische nicht zu sehen*

Hi Diadera,
lies Dir doch bitte diese Zusammenfassung gründlich durch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28127


----------



## diadera (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldfische nicht zu sehen*

Zuerst mal danke für Eure Antworten.
*Sorry habe mich verschrieben *sind 4000Ltr Wasser im Teich und die Fische sind auch noch da. Ich kann sie ja am Grund sehen da das Wasser sehr klar ist.
Nur kommt keiner mehr an die Oberfläche wo sie sonst lustig geschwommen sind und an den Pflanzen sich aufgehalten haben.
Diadera


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldfische nicht zu sehen*

Hat Dein 2x2 Meter Teich rundherum 1m tiefe senkrechte Wände?
Ansonsten kann das mit den 4000 Litern nicht stimmen...


----------



## Bebel (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldfische nicht zu sehen*

Hi Diadera

Wenn der __ Reiher Deinen Fisch geholt hat, also einmal Erfolg hatte, kommt er sicher auch jetzt noch ab und zu vorbei, jedenfalls wenn ihn keiner verjagt hat. 
Meistens kommt der am frühen Morgen oder in der Abenddämmerung.

Es ist dann ganz normal, dass die Fische sich am Grund aufhalten und auch nicht zum Fressen auftauchen.

Nach einigen "Reiherüberfällen" an meinem Teich, verschwinden die Fische auch dann in die Tiefzone, wenn nur eine Taube in niedriger Höhe über den Teich fliegt.

Wenn der Reiher eine Zeit lang nicht mehr am Teich auftaucht, kommen die Fische irgendwann auch wieder zum Fressen und schwimmen wieder an der Oberfläche.

LG Bebel


----------



## mfridau (16. Okt. 2022)

diadera schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin seit heute angemeldet und habe eine Frage zu meinen Goldis.
> Es war im Juni als plötzlich der größte Fisch aus unserem Teich verschwand. Der Verdacht fiel auf einen __ Fischreiher, aber es gibt nicht wirklich einen Beweis dafür.
> Aber das größere Problem ist das,das die anderen Fische sich seitdem nicht mehr an der Oberfläche sehen lassen. Es war vorher ganz anders, denn da schwammen sie nur an der Oberfläche.  Sie kommen auch nicht hoch wenn ich ihnen Futter anbiete und haben seitdem auch noch nicht wieder gefressen.
> ...


Ja mir gehts genau so. Meine schwimmen auch nur noch unten.


----------

